# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Viveros e Invernaderos  VENDO PLANTULAS DE GRANADO VAR. WONDERFULL Y SE BRINDA ASESORIA.

## AGROEXPORT ROMERO

HOLA  A TODOS; EN ESTA OPORTUNIDAD VIVERO AGROEXPORT ROMERO, LES  OFRECE PLANTULAS DE GRANADO VAR. WONDERFULL. 
ADEMAS CONTAMOS CON INGENIERO DE AMPLIA EXPERIENCIA EN EL MANEJO DEL CULTIVO DE GRANADO, QUE  PRESTA SERVICIOS DE ASERIA PARA EL MANEJO DEL CULTIVO ANTES MENCIONADO. 
SALUDOS. 
lOS INTEREZADOS  LLAMAR AL:
NEXTEL: 102*9921
RPM:   #956050688Temas similares: Venta de Plantulas de blueberry o arándanos in vitro Manual de Producción de Plántulas en Vivero (USAID) Plantulas y Plantones de Granadilla Colomabiana Vendo Plantones de Granado  variedad Wonderful Venta de Plantulas de blueberry o arándanos in vitro

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola me gustaría tener unas 12 plantas de ese granado wonderfull en mi huerto porfavor cotizame puesto en Lambayeque x transportes Linea con su respectiva guía y factura. 
Cordial saludo,

----------

